# golf grip



## silver77 (Apr 10, 2007)

im a right handed player with a grip question. should the v created by the thumb and index fingeron my left hand point over my right shoulder? i had it pointing down the middle of my chest . is over the right shoulder proper?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Why? Are you having a problem somewhere? But to answer your question: The left V should point somewhere between the center of your chest to right shoulder. The V on your right hand should point at or a little past your right shoulder.


----------



## silver77 (Apr 10, 2007)

I have been having slicing issues lately. when i went to demo some clubs with a pro he pointed out my weak grip. i hit a few shots with a stronger grip and saw better performance. today when i went to the range to practice the new stronger grip i was hooking the ball and hitting behind it .I feels very different compared to my old grip but i guess it takes time to adjust. maybe i have to weaken up a little more to reduce the hook .


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The change in grip resulting in your hook and hitting behind the ball sounds a bit like overcompensation. It doesn't take much to create such a different swing plane that the club approaches the ball in a totally different way as far as the flight of the ball will be concerned.

To make a change like that, you might want to groove the feel of a new grip in front of a pro at the lesson tee.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, your just overcompensating..your still thinking your going t oslice on every shot, so your making a conscious effort to roll your hands through imapact, which is correct, but it should be a natural motion, not a conscious one. It would be goos for you to go to t he range, and hit soem balls easy, to get the feel of the new grip down.. Once you do, you'll have more confidence to take it to the course.

As far as skulling the ball.. same thing really. Your trying to hard to hit the ball.. Your getting to rushed, and most likely are holding the club to tightly, or your starting the downswing wrong. Just relax, and let the swing happen.

"It's all in the hips..."


----------



## silver77 (Apr 10, 2007)

Ok i fixed my grip situation. this is the best advice i have seen in years for a correct grip. It worked awesome today at the range 

Grouchy Golf Blog


----------



## R. Toker (Feb 14, 2008)

This is only my 2nd post here and I am no "expert". However, when I started playing golf I naturally gripped the club with a "strong" grip. I can usually see 2.5 to 3 knuckles depending on which club I am hitting. I struggled mentally because I thought I was too strong. When I was fitted for my PING irons I asked the pro about my grip and he said everyone has a grip that feels natural and comfortable for them. So I kept my strong grip and have never looked back.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

R. Toker said:


> I asked the pro about my grip and he said everyone has a grip that feels natural and comfortable for them. So I kept my strong grip and have never looked back.


I'm no pro, but I have a formal education in ergonomics, how the body works, sometimes by virtue of nothing more than human nature, so I agree. While I think everyone could be taught a neutral grip over time, the fact is, most of us are inclined to grip it one way and return the club squarely with that grip. If you took a neutral grip, your natural inclination might be to return to your strong position as you swung and the ball would go exploring.


----------



## R. Toker (Feb 14, 2008)

DennisM said:


> I'm no pro, but I have a formal education in ergonomics, how the body works, sometimes by virtue of nothing more than human nature, so I agree. While I think everyone could be taught a neutral grip over time, the fact is, most of us are inclined to grip it one way and return the club squarely with that grip. If you took a neutral grip, your natural inclination might be to return to your strong position as you swung and the ball would go exploring.


I agree totally. This game is hard enough on it's own. I think too many amateur/hackers like me get caught up in thinking there is only one "right" way to grip/swing the golf club. There are many PGA professionals who deploy some sort of "strong" grip. Azinger, Duval, Zach Johnson, Fred Couples and Boo Weekley all deploy very strong grips.


----------



## BigBen88 (Apr 5, 2008)

My grip is just w/ my left thumb underneath my right hand. I cant do the right pinkie finger between my left middle and pointer fingers. Its just way too uncomfortable for me and actually it really starts to hurt my fingers after a while. But yea i'd say stay with what your comfortable with.


----------

